# Chronic watery (clear) eyes?



## moxie (Oct 19, 2004)

I have a 1 year old cat I adopted last winter. She came with a resp. infection, but got over it quickly with antibiotics. But pretty consistently she has watery eyes. Not thick discharge, no runny nose, no sneezing - just "tears". Does anyone know what this might be? Of course at the vet, this wasn't visible, but several times a day I dab her eyes with a tissue. When she sleeps this does not occur. Could she have allergies? We have another senior cat that doesn't have this symptom. Any suggestions?

Don't know if this other fact will help, but she also has a voracious appetite with slightly loose stools, but is not fat. I have fed everything from Meow Mix to Royal Canin to California Natura holistic dry food...you name it - I've tried it. No change in appetite or stools. Thanks!


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

I'm not sure, but maybe an all-canned diet would be best for her. People here have had great success switching their cats to an all-canned diet.

Take Care,
Abhay


----------



## microlite (May 25, 2004)

moxie - I have an 8 year old cat that has constant tears in his eyes as well, it just looks like he got done with a sad movie and he's just crying buckets! Anyway, he does this the most when he's eating and you could see his tears flying all over the place.

I have asked our vet about it and she said that some cats just make more tears, and there's nothing wrong with the tear situation....just my experience though....maybe you should call your vet up and talk to him/her? 

With the loose stools....are you changing their food too rapidly? If you do a switch up too quick, some cats have sensitive stomachs and they will get diarrhea.....just my experience once again. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## moxie (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks! It's good to know my kitty is not the only one with more tears than she needs. They're definitely not flying, but as you say, looks like she just saw a sad movie. When I've changed food, it has been a rather sudden change - when 1 bag of the brand I had tried was completed, I'd replace it with a new brand to try. So the cat was on the diet for several weeks, but yes the change was sudden. NO change in her stools throughout, however!


----------



## Lazio (Oct 12, 2004)

Im thinking your cat my have blocked tear glands. Your vet would have to put the cat under to explore this and see if they can open up the tear ducts to help drain them.


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*kitty tears*

Is your kitty a purebred? i know certain breads do that. like Himalayens(sp??) It has something to do with the pug type nose? maybe it could just be that :wink:


----------



## moxie (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi, thanks for that suggestion, but my kitty is a shelter foundling. SHe looks like a Heinz 57 calico. I'm beginning to think she might just have allergies based on runny eyes and sensitive bowels. Just wish I could figure out what she's allergic to so I could alleviate the symptoms, but she seems to be very happy, active and energetic!


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I just posted about my Kitty's watery eye. And I just wanted to clear up the misconception about having to have the cat put under to know if her tear ducts are blocked. They can find out by staining the eyes and looking at the cat under black light. The tears/stain drain into the nose. When we turned the black light on Kitty only one side of her nose showed the stain. So we knew the other side had a blocked tear duct.


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

My 1 year old Siamese has a constantly watery left eye. It's also just tears, not green or anything and he seems totally healthy. I have stopped worrying about it because it doesn't seem to affect him at all.


----------



## rivernuts (Apr 12, 2006)

My tonk also has this problem.

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_runny_eyes.html


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

Wow, this is an old post! My cat is almost 3 now and I replied when he was a year!.....Someone must have been reading way back in the posts! Anyway, I've concluded that my Siamese has a blocked tear duct...this is why his eye waters.


----------

